# hard Maple ---done



## Gary Max (Mar 27, 2009)

Fresh off the lathe----she's a heavy 28 lbs soaking wet
I am also fighting a bad cold and new photo software.
What a day


----------



## Manny (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow Gary. That is some heavy duty work. What chuck do you use to hold that beast?


Regards,

Manny


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 27, 2009)

Nova makes a Monster Chuck that's called a Titan----with 5 inch jaws----you have to buy the pieces individually. I saved up for a year and still had to put the balance on a CC.
But it will get-er-done


----------



## darrenjttu (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow I need ane lathe. I dont think my wife will like parking in the driveway but it is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## Skye (Mar 27, 2009)

Unrelated, but have you lost a lot of weight?


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Skye-----wait to you see the newest diet program my wife has found for me.
I will post a pic next week.


----------



## Skye (Mar 27, 2009)

Let me guess, $100 CSUSA gift card for every 20 pounds lost?


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 27, 2009)

Try -----front yard is over a acre and the riding mower died last fall.
Guess who is mowing this year with a push mower.
I figure it's either going to kill me or I will lose some weight.


----------



## Skye (Mar 27, 2009)

Just make sure it's not in the form of toes! You could at least get a self propelled push mower. Tell her to have a heart for crying out loud! LOL


----------



## ahoiberg (Mar 28, 2009)

gary, you are a lathe freak. nice work once again!


----------



## JimB (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice work Gary.

BTW I have both a tractor and a push (gas but not sell propelled) mower for our just over 1/3 acre. When I use the push week after week I am in much better shape. It also helped me lose weight when I was at my highest weight. I would never do an actual excercise program so the mower was a very good alternative.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 28, 2009)

Plus have you priced new mowers------we are in the wrong business.
The only part that has me really worried----Margie was out spreading Fretilizer on the front yard last week.


----------



## CSue (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## CSue (Mar 28, 2009)

Are you going to show us the side version . . . of the bowl? Sure does look nice from this view.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 28, 2009)

It needs to air dry for a couple of weeks then it gets finish.
When it's completely done I will post a pic.


----------



## markgum (Mar 28, 2009)

AWESOME. my jet would choke trying to do something like that.  and with that steady rest, you could make an REALLY BIG BOWL, for ice cream.     You'll need the ice cream  after mowing your front lawn now that it has been fertizlied..


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 28, 2009)

Mark I am in the process of building a bigger steady------I wish I could have ice cream ----diabetic


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 28, 2009)

Gary Max said:


> Mark I am in the process of building a bigger steady-----



Oh.. that was a steady?  I thought it was a Stargate.. :tongue:


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 29, 2009)

Don't drop it on your foot!  You'd never be able to cut the grass then.  

Amazing piece.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks great Gary!also mate get your self a four legged lawn mower they fertilize while there mowing.:tongue::biggrin::wink:


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 29, 2009)

John if it wasn't for the fact that goats eat everything-----trust me they would be doing the mowing------heck I could even stick one in the freezer.
Margie has 12 flower beds and I have lost count of the shrubs.
We already have electric fences to keep the deer out of the gardens.


----------

